# How old is too old to wether?



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a buckling I wish I had wethered. He is 5 months old. Is it too late? I assume it's too late for me to band him, but the vet could? 
Thanks.
Monica


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

My 3 month old Nubian was VERY hard to band but we got the job done. If it will fit thru the band you can band them.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I have always heard what Cathy said, although I have never banded older ones. I have several that are older and need banding. If it were not so hot, I would do it.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I had a few 3month old boys to band and they barely fit in the band....with the other 3 boys, we slipped those bands on when they were only around 3wks. So much easier and quicker!! Lol
If you can get the band on him, you can castrate with that method. Goodluck! All of my 5mos old bucklings are too big for the bands. My Lamancha buckling who is almost 4mos looks like he'd be too big to fit in the band now....lol good thing I want him to stay intact!


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

He is probably too big to band with regular bands. Your vet could band him with a bull bander or you could knife cut him. Flies are a concern now.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I had a buck castrated by the vet, and he was too old. He was convinced that he was still a billy, even though he was 3-4 months old when cut. And he was a problem child when the goats came into heat. With bucks that were cut younger, they just never paid attention to the girls. He was a pet, so we didn't want him for dinner, but he was a nuisance too. Has anyone else had the issue of a cut buck thinking that he is the herd buck? He didn't have the odor, but he mounted the girls, and wanted to fight for dominance, which he couldn't win against the real herd buck.


----------

